# 7 grand what snakes would you buy



## josho (Jan 23, 2007)

hello!!!!!!!!!!!!! my mrs has said i can spend $7000 on setting setting up a snake breeding project iv already got enclosures over 30 with not much in them at the moment and looking to start to fill them 
im wondering what you would spend 7grand on.


anyone can offer me any quality snakes pm me.


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 23, 2007)

prob black and gold jungles. they seem to be in high demand


----------



## dmx69errulz (Jan 23, 2007)

i would also go bhp


----------



## Rep-Style (Jan 23, 2007)

save an extra 700 and buy a pair of hets


----------



## josho (Jan 23, 2007)

i was thinking about hets but thats only 2 small enclosures gone was thinking about 3 pairs of young womas or a adult pair and a young pair


----------



## PremierPythons (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd be going down the bredli/bhp road with that amount i reckon


----------



## dmx69errulz (Jan 23, 2007)

lol 140 would be insane


----------



## Magpie (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd buy what I like to keep / watch.


----------



## josho (Jan 23, 2007)

Chanty79 said:


> I'd be going down the bredli/bhp road with that amount i reckon



they would drive me nuts even 2 is hard enough


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 23, 2007)

what lvl licence do you have???


----------



## josho (Jan 23, 2007)

advanced mate


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 23, 2007)

How much experience do you have with breeding reptiles.


----------



## josho (Jan 23, 2007)

15 years but i sold everything a year or so ago and i hated myself for doing it lol


----------



## cyclamen (Jan 23, 2007)

if it was me. i would breed bredli's and bhp's. they are two of my favs. 
how come my hubby wont let me spend $7000 argh !!!!!


----------



## hornet (Jan 23, 2007)

how much for a pair of rsp? if you can keep vens i would go a pair of inland taipans or collets


----------



## tan (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd make sure u give that wife of yours something special too, but jungles, bredli and macs seem to be in demand often....


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 23, 2007)

With that budget, pretty well whatever tickles your fancy!

Mikk


----------



## turtle (Jan 23, 2007)

Jungles is just a craz at the moment. It will soon die down


----------



## Magpie (Jan 23, 2007)

lots of geckos


----------



## hodges (Jan 23, 2007)

i would buy bhps and diamonds 
cheers
brad


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 23, 2007)

Depends on how long you want to wait to start breeding. Personally i would go a pair of juvenile BHP's and a pair of Jungles. That way you know your Jungles will bring in some cash before your BHP's and you will still have change of your 7000.
But if i had 7000 i'd buy a GTP and not even worry about whether or not i couldn't breed it.
LOL

Simone.


----------



## Robbo (Jan 23, 2007)

for me i would buy a couple of pairs of womas just because thats what i like
or if i was trying to set up a breeding program i would buy some of the rarer locality specific pythons to try and breed my own lines


----------



## Mayo (Jan 23, 2007)

Hypo Bredli pair, Pygmy Python pair, bumble bee BHP pair, Ultimate Blue pair, Brown Tree snake pair, Gold Stimson Pair,


----------



## -Peter (Jan 23, 2007)

Real Gammon Ranges carpets, Pseudechis butleri, Acanthophis wellsii, stuff like that.


----------



## Hickson (Jan 23, 2007)

consequence said:


> Real Gammon Ranges carpets, .



Are there fake ones out there?



Hix


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 23, 2007)

Mayo said:


> Hypo Bredli pair, Pygmy Python pair, bumble bee BHP pair, Ultimate Blue pair, Brown Tree snake pair, Gold Stimson Pair,


 

Uuuuummmm i think he said $7000 not $70,000 :lol: .


Donk


----------



## bubba (Jan 23, 2007)

pair of bredli and a pair of diamonds or a couple of pairs each


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 23, 2007)

> Acanthophis wellsii, stuff like that.


whats the going price for a pair of these?..i would get some for sure


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jan 23, 2007)

wheatbelt stimmi pair, pair of high yellow diamonds, pair of uluru bhp's, pair of olives, pair of hypo bredli maybe. or hypo coastals.


----------



## gold&black... (Jan 24, 2007)

If I had 7G’s to spend I won’t think twice……… Jungles are the way to go…….. Also with all these good breeders out there…. U can’t go wrong… Even more u can choose what u wana work on pattern or color….. One of the prettiest snakes even……… I'd vouch for them......


----------



## Mr feegle (Jan 24, 2007)

add an extra 700 and get a pair of *100% Het Albino Darwin Carpet Python hatchlings that are on rdu at the moment*


----------



## Hsut77 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'd start with Olives as the dosn't seem to be that many breeders of them. Some Caramel Childrens, some really hot blondes and Wheatbelt Stimmi's


----------



## -Peter (Jan 24, 2007)

Hix said:


> Are there fake ones out there?
> 
> 
> 
> Hix



Fake may not be the word I would choose but there are obvious metcalfei and then there are not so obvious. There would appear to be a race isolated in the Gammon Ranges that show significant aspects that point to an imbricata lineage.
right back at you.


----------



## junglist* (Jan 24, 2007)

spend it all on a smart purchase if you wanna start a breeding program.

Id be going for 3 females, one male of hte tanami woma, or a 2female one male trio of het albino olives.


----------



## viridis (Jan 24, 2007)

junglist* said:


> 2female one male trio of het albino olives.


 

well theres 15k already gone!

if i were you i would buy a pair of het albino darwins that are selling for 3k each ,and you still have 1700 to play with


----------



## viridis (Jan 24, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> whats the going price for a pair of these?..i would get some for sure


 

there is not really a going price baz, I only know of one herper breeding them .( captives)

I had a (wild caught) sub adult pair lined up for $3000 but it fell through.

I would be chasing down some of the albino adders if i was to spend 7K


----------



## horsenz (Jan 24, 2007)

josho...your wife really loves you!


----------



## Matty01 (Jan 24, 2007)

junglist* said:


> spend it all on a smart purchase if you wanna start a breeding program.
> 
> Id be going for 3 females, one male of hte tanami woma, or a 2female one male trio of het albino olives.


 
what happens when your one male turns out to be a dud? so many people with breeding stars in there eyes dream of multiple females in there collection all being serviced by a single male, always have a backup male, believe me come breeding season you will appreciate the benefits of that extra male.
cheers Matt


----------



## josho (Jan 24, 2007)

horsenz said:


> josho...your wife really loves you!



its funny i make the money and she tells me what i can spend it on lol i was pushing for 10 grand but had to settle for 7grand that was hard enough lol

its intereting what people would spend it on i would think more like 5 adult pairs of snakes. but im leaning towards womas


----------



## junglist* (Jan 24, 2007)

Matty01 said:


> what happens when your one male turns out to be a dud? so many people with breeding stars in there eyes dream of multiple females in there collection all being serviced by a single male, always have a backup male, believe me come breeding season you will appreciate the benefits of that extra male.
> cheers Matt



Work out a breeding loan for another male then.

Seriously though, if you have a number of females available, effectively you largley increase your probability of having at least one successful mating.

If you cool your male effectively, then the likelihood of producing viable sperm, and successfully copulating with 1 of hte females is a pretty high bet.

Besides, with multiple females, your return should be massive, especially taking into account the fact that finding a partner to breed with shouldnt be a problem if you are a smart negotiator.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2007)

For an investment i would go for some 100% het carpets.

Otherwise i would get a pair every colour and locality of common tree snake. Either that or i would save my $7000 until i can buy 3 or 4 RSP's with it.


----------

